# Ft Pickens 1-19



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

A friend and I went to Ft. Pickens on Saturday. Temp read 58 degrees on my computer and 64 on my dive buddies :blink: I know mine records the lowest temperature sensed, maybe his computer records an average?? Either way, it was the lowest temperature my computer has ever seen. It turned out to not be too bad of a dive. I had a 5mm farmer john with a hooded vest and I was quite comfortable. Vis was about 5-15 feet depending on depth, there was a very small muck layer at about 30-35 feet. Saw lots of spanish sardines schooling, juvenile black seabass, mutton snapper, pinfish, a few sheepshead and cowfish, but nothing out of the ordinary. 

Came up to the surface to see a nice sunset.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice picture!
Thanks for sharing the report!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mutton Snapper?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

It looked like juvenile red snapper, but the guy shore fishing convinced me that they were mutton. Maybe they were reds.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Now that's a nice sunset.


----------

